# Looking to rent from August 15 to Sep 10 in Gold Coast



## Mhk (Aug 7, 2010)

I am looking to rent a room for the above dates. I am a student. If you can help, please reply to this thread with any information you may have. Thanks


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Try Free Classifieds | Buy, Sell, Jobs, Property & More | Gumtree Sydney - this is the most likely place to find short term accommodation.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

You can choose news paper of advertisement for this.


----------



## krish (Oct 22, 2010)

you can find on online websites where all information is listed.


----------

